# Hornets Board Poster of the Season Award



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Who do you think has done the best job this season posting in here???

I put everyone in the poll who I think deserves to be there, I may forgot one or two, so please don't be too angry about it if you aren't on that list!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I voted for Jermaniac Fan, he is doing a great job in doing the prediction game and is here regularly! Thank you!


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

It must be nice to create an award and most likely win it yourself lol


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

kamego said:


> It must be nice to create an award and most likely win it yourself lol



got it!


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

heh no doubt its me lol j/k...its Dwyanewade4mvp for sure he created most of the game threads here and many other good threads and keeping this board active during the offseason..


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

You know who I voted for, he's always creating threads and being super active

Me!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Theo! said:


> You know who I voted for, he's always creating threads and being super active
> 
> Me!



 I already thought that you voted for yourself when I saw that you have 1 voting!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Hehe I voted ya DwayneWade4MVP, best mod ever

I will not win, perhaps, make a rookie of the year award or something, maybe with some luck, you never know :clown:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Seriously, I didnt vote for myself. I voted for the best mod on the site.....(me)

Nah congrats DW4MVP


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

It's cool to see me on there!  But I dont deserve to win! DW4MVP does!


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

kamego said:


> It must be nice to create an award and most likely win it yourself lol



I called it. Congrats DwyaneWade4MVP


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

supermati said:


> Hehe I voted ya DwayneWade4MVP, best mod ever
> 
> I will not win, perhaps, make a rookie of the year award or something, maybe with some luck, you never know :clown:


I think most of us are rookies here, so there won't be a major difference...I think it's aproximately one year ago when I registred...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> I think most of us are rookies here, so there won't be a major difference...I think it's aproximately one year ago when I registred...


Hehe, ok DwayneWade4MVP,

:biggrin: anyway, congrats for your already known win! :biggrin:


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

supermati said:


> Hehe, ok DwayneWade4MVP,
> 
> :biggrin: anyway, congrats for your already known win! :biggrin:


yeah congrats DwayneWade4MVP :clap:..atleast im second..lol i voted for myself but who else voted for me?


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I gotta vote for my man DwyaneWade4MPV, always new ideas to keep the board alive... good job!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Dw4mvp.


----------

